# Eng. or MSc. in Engineering?



## David_1987

Hi everybody, I'd like to know what's the correct term (or the one that best fits) for "Ing." (abbreviature for "Ingeniero").

Should I write, for example, *Eng. Smith* or *MSc. Smith*, if he were a mechanical engineer??

I've also noticed that in some cases, the title goes after the name, like *John Smith, Eng. *In which cases should I use this form??

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Doubter

Hola, David. Según el bueno de Mr. Webster, es M.S.E (Master of Science in Engineering).
Supongo que pondría "John Smith, M.S.E."
Saludos :+>

Lo siento, no leí bien. Si es un ingeniero mecánico, sería:  M.S.M.E.    Mis disculpas


----------



## psicutrinius

Un "engineer" no es un "ingeniero", es decir, "engineer" no designa necesariamente en inglés a quien haya hecho una carrera universitaria superior en ingeniería (en cualquiera de ellas).

En España hay dos niveles, la Ingeniería Técnica (de grado medio), y la Ingeniería Superior. Creo que se corresponden en nivel a un BSc (Eng) y MSc (Eng) en USA. (Y por cierto, ¿alguien puede darnos los equivalentes en British?)

Por tanto, si heblas de un ingeniero titulado (como supongo), lo correcto sería "John Smith, MSc (Eng)" o "BSc (Eng)" según corresponda


----------



## David_1987

Thank you! But it is always used like that or just in some cases?


----------



## Doubter

Si sólo quieres decir que es un ingeniero, que sí suele ser "engineer" según Webster's, puedes añadir "E." Se usa después del apellido. Si no tuviera un 'master's', entonces puedes emplear "B.S.E." or "B.S.Eng"
Saludos :+)


----------



## David_1987

Gracias, eso me aclara muchas cosas. Bueno, acá en Ecuador, al título superior de término medio (carreras de 2 o 3 años) le llamamos "Licenciado" o "Tecnólogo" si es una especialización técnica como en este caso, Ingeniería Mecánica. Pero una vez completado la carrera entera (4 años o más), se le acredita el título de "Ingeniero" en este caso, MSE en inglés.

Mi duda es porque necesito poner unas referencias personales en inglés para un CV, entonces debo usar el título después del nombre.
Si es un médico, por ejemplo, debería poner *John B. Smith, Dr.*?? o como lo hacemos normalmente, *Dr. John B. Smith*??

Gracias por contestar mis dudas.


----------



## Doubter

Hola de nuevo, David. He visto varias fórmulas para eso:
(Dr.) John B. Smith (así, en parénteses)
Dr. John B. Smith
John B. Smith, B.M. (Bachelor of Medicine..está en el diccionario, pero no en la vida)
John B. Smith, M.S.D. (Doctor of Medical Science, e idem)
- Yo usaría la primera o segunda opción, es lo más común, creo.
A veces he visto Ph.D, pero esto sólo se refiere al hecho de tener un doctorado, y no de ser un médico.
Por lo demás, y para contestarte mejor, la mayoría de los títulos con B(achelor) o M(aster), después. Pero Dr(.), normalmente delante.
Saludos! :+)

¿Tal vez Frida, que tiene más nivel que yo (dicho de corazón) y además vive en los EE.UU. (llevo años fuera) puede arrojar más luz sobre esto?


----------



## David_1987

Wow, parece que este ha sido el caso más difícil de intrepetar, diría yo, porque no existen traducciones literales para los títulos profesionales.

Te agradezco mucho, Doubter, e igualmente gracias a todos los foreros que se han molestado en aclarar mis dudas.


----------



## Ferf

Yo nomas puedo comentar sobre titulos, o su ausencia, para ingenieros, en EEUU. Me he dado cuenta que en Sudamerica la gente se aferra al titulo pero vivo en EEUU desde la universidad y en EEUU los ingenieros no lo acostumbran.

Normalmente yo nunca he visto a ingenieros, con el BS de cuatro años o el M.S., MSME, o MSc de uno o dos años adicionales, poner el titulo con sus nombres. Por ejemplo, yo podría correctamente poner, Ferf, BSME, MSME pero NUNCA lo he hecho, ni lo he visto hacer a mis compañeros.

Una vez vi a un anglo ponerlo en su tarjeta de visita, y bueno, me tuve que contener.

Las unicas excepciones:

El tener la licencia "Professional Engineer", que no tiene NADA que ver con ir a la Universidad. Uno puede haber estudiado en su casa, toma el examen del estado y recibe la LICENCIA del estado, igual que la LICENCIA de conducir. Se escribe: Fulano de Tal, P.E.

El tener el Doctorado. En esta oficiana tenemos doctorados en ingenieria por montones. Son todos, Dr. Fulano de Tal, o Fulano de Tal, Ph.D.

Cuando uno visita el Alma Mater, la universidad de uno. En las invitaciones,programas, articulos del periodico de la universidad, escribirian "Ferf, MSME '82" O sea que Ferf es graduado del postgrado (MS) de ingenieria mecanica, promocion 1982. Pero vuelvo y repito, esto es UNICAMENTE cuando uno visita la universidad de uno. 

Entonces, ¿Como hacer con tu CV? Mi sugerencia, Fulano de tal, Mechanical Engineer, no como titulo (porque no se usa en EEUU) sino como descripcion, como decir, Fulano de Tal, de la ciudad de Ambato


----------



## David_1987

Bueno, en Sudamérica es verdad, se antepone el título abreviado al nombre como una manera de respeto para dirigirte a alguien en un escrito, no sabía que esto no se acostumbraba en los EEUU. Entonces, ¿como usualmente pondrías tu nombre en una tarjeata de presentación?
¿Simplemente "_Mr. Ferf_"?


----------



## Ferf

Excelente pregunta, David_1987

Yo pense mucho, mucho lo que debia hacer con la tarjeta de presentacion, consulte, medite. Examine mucho lo que hacen los estadounidenses, para yo dar la mejor impresion posible. Pero tambien pense mucho en la imagen que yo quiero proyectar. En otras palabras, yo creo que uno tiene que balancear las creencias/opiniones personales de uno contra lo que la sociedad espera de uno, y tomar la decision: ¿hago lo que me parece? o ¿hago lo que la sociedad me dicta? Es un balance delicado

Entonces. Yo tengo DOS tarjetas de presentacion: la mia personal, como individuo, que uso en sociedad y la profesional, como ingeniero mecanico que uso en eventos relacionados con mi trabajo.

La personal dice "Ferf (apellido)". No dice "Mister Mr., y DEFINITIVAMENTE no dice ingeniero. Tiene la direccion y telefono de mi casa. Mi tarjeta personal me identifica a mi, ser humano, buen y leal amigo. Soy leal, honesto, divertido (creo), conversador ameno. Eso es lo importante. El hecho que sea yo ingeniero mecánico con Master de una universidad conocida (por lo menos en EEUU, Georgia Tech) es mínimo (a pesar que mi profesión es muy importante para mí) para mi lugar en sociedad. 

Mi tarjeta profesional tambien dice "Ferf (apellido)". No dice Mister. En la segunda linea debajo de mi nombre dice "Design Engineer" que NO ES mi titulo, es mi TRABAJO en la oficina. Por ninguna parte aparece mi titulo(s), el BS (BSME) or el MS (MSME). Tiene, por supuesto, la direccion, telefono, dibujito, etc de la compañía donde trabajo.

Para escribirme una carta formal a mi en la oficina, digamos un cliente o algun contacto comercial, vendedor, etc sería:

Mr. Ferf [apellido]
calle y numero
ciudad, estado, zip code

Dear Mr. [apellido]:

bla,bla, bla (cuerpo de la carta)


Para concluir. Te felicito, David_1987, por buscar informacion sobre exactamente cuales son los usos sociales de los estadounidenses. Yo he aprendido, a veces a los golpes, que es muy util el ser muy cuidadoso en estos detalles. Estas convenciones sociales a veces parecen ser una perdida de tiempo pero en esta era de la globalizacion entender los patrones de otra(s) cultura(s) es ex-tre-ma-da-men-te importante.

Te invito a que continues poniendo el cuidado que estas poniendo en este tema.

Estoy a tu siempre gratas ordenes, en el foro o por PM, especialmente si quieres que de una miradita a como redactaste tu escrito. No es por alabarme coles, pero nuestro departamento legal FINALMENTE escribio hoy dia algo que tenemos que mandar a Asia, le di una miradita y me toco corregirlo porque, bueno, no estaba bien escrito y no estaba claramente escrito.


----------



## David_1987

Gracias por el cumplido y al mismo tiempo por tu gran ayuda, sin duda te enviare el escrito una vez que crea que lo hay redactado correctamente; me gustaria saber que opinion me darias.

Reitero el agradecimiento =)


----------

